# Watching Sheen deteriorate...



## adrianallan (Mar 8, 2011)

Do we think that his mind has been interfered with deliberately by forces unknown?

Is it beyond the realm of possibility that intelligence services can target victims for mental instability?

The reason?

Because, of course, Sheen was one of the world's most prominent 911 Truthers.

So now that he's gone mad, it sort of discredits everything he once said.

Quite a clever tactic really - because those who even offer this possibity will be called double conspiracy nuts - for first believing that 911 was an inside job to start a global land-grab with the excuse of "terrorism" and secondly for believing that it's possible to mentally destabilise somebody by covert means.


----------



## midphase (Mar 9, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take before Sheen-mania would reach VI-Control.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 9, 2011)

It's considered bad form to point and laugh in the street at an Alzheimer victim, yet when a celebrity's mental health deteriorates it's all hilarious. That'll teach him for being famous, eh?

It's kinda hard not to watch, I'll admit, but it makes me pretty uneasy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 9, 2011)

adrianallan @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Do we think that his mind has been interfered with deliberately by forces unknown?
> 
> Is it beyond the realm of possibility that intelligence services can target victims for mental instability?
> 
> ...



Let me take a wild and crazy guess-are you a "Truther" as well?
If so, I'll give you this-in my view, you're only a single conspiracy nut.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 9, 2011)

adrianallan @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Do we think that his mind has been interfered with deliberately by forces unknown?
> 
> Is it beyond the realm of possibility that intelligence services can target victims for mental instability?
> 
> ...



Would you say that was 'more' or 'less' likely than years and years and years of serious drug abuse, plus the strain that being a famous actor from a young age has put on him?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 9, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Would you say that was 'more' or 'less' likely than years and years and years of serious drug abuse, plus the strain that being a famous actor from a young age has put on him?



Quite. But a conspiracy theorist cannot differentiate plausible scenarios ("drug abuse addles brain") from implausible ones ("secret government agency develops brand new neurotechnology and implants it in brain of celebrity to discredit his own conspiracy theories").

This truther / birther / moon landing stuff makes me depressed. It belittles what is important.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Mar 9, 2011)

NYC Composer @ 2011-03-09 said:


> Let me take a wild and crazy guess-are you a "Truther" as well?
> If so, I'll give you this-in my view, you're only a single conspiracy nut.


The popular picture of conspiracy nuts or conspiracies at all is probably one of the best tools to prevent investigations.
Just think about it ...

Who's this Sheen-guy by the way?
And is he _better_ than David Hasselhoff?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 9, 2011)

Charlie has a new vid up: http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen

Sizzle. Losing. Bye!


----------



## Ed (Mar 9, 2011)

adrianallan @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Quite a clever tactic really - because those who even offer this possibity will be called double conspiracy nuts - for first believing that 911 was an inside job to start a global land-grab with the excuse of "terrorism" and secondly for believing that it's possible to mentally destabilise somebody by covert means.



Truthers do a good enough job of making themselves look ridiculous without the government needing to discredit Charlie Sheen. :roll: Look at Lindsay Lohan or Britney as well, this is just what happens to some actors for some reason. As someone else pointed out Charlie was well on his way to this point long before he started being best buddies with uber conspiracy theorist Alex Jones.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Mar 9, 2011)

This Alex Jones guy is that ridiculous, that a conspiracy nut could think, he's payed by the government to ridicule the whole idea of a conspiracy.
But probably he's just an idiot.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow.

I never viewed Mr. Sheen as crazy, just not my type of actor - he's definitely got some problems going on there. 

Maybe he's pulling a Joaquin Phoenix on everyone... then again, maybe not.

Sad to see people deteriorate like this.


----------



## midphase (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't believe that he's managing to make Gary Busey look completely sane!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 9, 2011)

This is what happens when narcissism becomes self-destructive. He even admits that he believes he is losing his mind and needs help:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/0 ... 33297.html


----------



## nickhmusic (Mar 9, 2011)

My thoughts on http://www.youtube.com/charliesheenlive

:shock: 

I know some folks would say he's had it coming - but it really is a sad day for society to see that we can now witness the real life meltdown of another human being on a video site online.

Where are Martin and Emilio - or have they given up on him?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope he is just acting and setting up the media, SAG and his sponsors.
If I am wrong this is another American trajedy.
But after seeing how bad press can actually help Lady GaGa, Lohan and Paris Hilton, this might be Charley turning the tables on the pathetic media and politically correct enviroment we seemed overwhelmed by.
I don't enjoy how the media and political correctness frustrates my youngest son, not to mention the millions of brainwashed adults.
Here in Nevada Ms. Hilton was busted for false statements, possesion of narcotics, resisting arrest, etc., and was given a pass for a donation to the DA's campaign fund of 5000 USD......So who's fooling who....??
Only the peasants like us would have to go to court, jail and have the law applied to us where as the wealthy law breakers are hailed as champions...?
So maybe Charley has a plan, and he's just doing what he does best...............Acting.

Let's Hope I'm Wrong.....

He's the hottest ticket on the net right now.
Pretty sad statement of what we believe in over here.
That's as far fetched as us borrowing money from China to fight them in a war in case they attack Taiwan........This is a sad reality.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2011)

Meanwhile there are thousands of refugees in Libya, oil prices are spiking, Scott Walker is finally about to have his pasty face dragged through the mud, the Republicans are spreading the lie that the country is broke so we need to bugger poor people and cut back spending on education (so we can raise a few generations of tea partiers while China and India turn out college grads)...

I REALLY don't give a flying hoot about Charlie Sheen and I've never watched an episode of that show.

But I do find the schadenfreude tone of Choc's original post rather unattractive, to be honest.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Meanwhile there are thousands of refugees in Libya, oil prices are spiking, Scott Walker is finally about to have his pasty face dragged through the mud, the Republicans are spreading the lie that the country is broke so we need to bugger poor people and cut back spending on education (so we can raise a few generations of tea partiers while China and India turn out college grads)...
> 
> I REALLY don't give a flying hoot about Charlie Sheen and I've never watched an episode of that show.
> 
> But I do find the schadenfreude tone of Choc's original post rather unattractive, to be honest.



If you'd ever seen an episode of 2 and a half men you'd understand the schadenfreude.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2011)

We aren't broke, but I agree w/ the Liberals on this topic.
We need to spread the wealth, so let's start with Nancy Pelosi, George Soros, Kerry, John Edwards, Reid, Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld and all of the elite who stole our cash and now do the usual left / right 2 step blame game.

This sad lame show is EXACTLY why people would rather watch Lohan shoplifting and Charley packing his beak.

We have seen the elite shell game for decades, the left/right game is boring and can't even fool the Libyans asking us for help.
But we must consult the Chinese before we can start another War.

Thanks to the elite ruling class and their big spending we will be attacking S.Korea, Japan and Taiwan within 10 years.
Payback is a bitch.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2011)

I may have said this before, but why do you insist that the left/right division isn't real?

The right believe with all their hearts (that they don't have) that government shouldn't be intruding in their lives by trying to share resources in our society for the good of everyone; the left believes in a constructive, forward-looking role for the state.

That's a fundamental difference. It's not just petty bickering.


----------



## Udo (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah, "the right" .....

It's rather ironic that even research funded by the Bush Administration came to the conclusion that: ".... conservatism describes a set of neurosis ....."


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it's probably more right/centre than right/left, both in US and UK politics.

There's no future in being 'the left' when the press and media are so robustly right-leaning. The mainstream press in the UK is full of hysterical racism, misogyny, xenophobia, homophobia and snobbery, and glues it altogether with an overall story arc of "Be afraid of everything!"

Both the UK and the US are intrinsically multicultural societies (we are all immigrants of one kind or another!) and the finest moments in both our histories are the ones where we showed tolerance and understanding to all, not just to the few.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes there's a split during campaign season, but at the end of the day the Fed and it's Military have their agenda, so this whole left/right sideshow is meaningless.
Ask yourself what 2 years of an entire super majority achieved other than the continued policies under Bush on steroids...
This became even more apparent during the lame duck session when Obama suddenly became an evil right winger, and his recent Gitmo positions are further proof.
So locally States can have thier elected officials increase revenues to hide more fraud and waste which they actually help create, and on that level they can actually give the funds out according to their sponsors/beliefs, but at the end of the day the Global elite and their vast wealth have no intention of sharing their wealth unless its funds taken from the citizens themselves. 
So the idea of the worlds population living peacefully in some preposturous utopian society is a humane way to take even more revenue streams from the citizens.
China, Venezuala, N.Korea, Cuba.................These societies used the same " we got your back " philosophies.
Over here I pay yearly dues to the AFL-CIO even though I am retired and that money buys politicians just like the money from businesses and banks do.
So this is a giant cash machine that the elite have set up for 70 years, and don't you think we'd see a win somewhere along the lines by now.
This game was meant to continue and have no end, or winners. 
Except the US Miltary, the Federal Reserve and it's silent international partners.
So while they have been successful in dividing the peasants to fight over their scraps left behind, the conquests continue, and once you've shaken down the money tree in DC, you quickly forget about campaign promises as your power and greed increase exponentially.
But they really do care about us you know....

Read Denise Richards comments on Charley Sheen and it explains why she is staying out of this media frenzy.


----------



## Ed (Mar 10, 2011)

adrianallan @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> The trouble is, people like me have to endure the label of naive and fantasist, but that's rich coming from the folk who really think we are in Afghanistan to fight a war against those elusive "terrorists" and that Scooby-doo style arch enemy uncle Osama, who normally crops on on a grainy video whenever the republicans want to bolster support before an election.
> .



When you have nutters like Alex Jones or scary incompetents like Richard "quiet/intense explosives" Gage speaking for you along with AE911Truth in general which promotes people like Anders Bjorkman who beleives such crazyness as no planes were used on 911 at all and it was all CGI trickery, or Steven "thermite" Jones who believes HAARP causes natural disasters, or people like General Albert Stubblebine III of "Men Who Stare At Goats" fame promoting your conspiracy theories Charlie Sheens current condition is completely expected from my point of view.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 10, 2011)

midphase @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> You know what Ed...you would have a point, and it would all be fine and good...except then how do you explain this shit?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39456324/ns ... al_health/
> 
> I'm sure at some point someone was trying to blow the whistle on this, and I'm sure he was treated like a nutjob conspiracy theorist.



I think that's the problem. Because there have been many identifiable incidents of genuine conspiracy, people now believe that literally anyone is capable of anything. For me, it's sensibly weighing up the balance of probability - in the case of Sheen, conspiracies I'm afraid to say are laughable. Most of the other popular conspiracies are similar. But because some group somewhere once did something awful, and that fits into a lot of people's worldview on how the world operates, it kinda eliminates rationality in the thought process for many it seems. A mistrust of partistan figures has spread to a disbelief in everyone - scientists, engineers, doctors etc. Only the faithful have true knowledge and understanding, which is why I see conspiracy theory as a modern day religion.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2011)

STD was nice compared to the recent shipment of 1000's of arms by the ATF into Mexico as an excuse to track the Cartel by forensics.... >8o 
These types of programs have to be signed off by the executive branch, not some lackey like Eric Holder. 
These examples are only the ones where the " authorities " were caught.
They really do care about us little guys though....

Charleys' lawsuit and latest cooking video sure shows a remarkable recuperation in such a short time too.
I still think he's going to shake down Hollywood and the settlement if there is one will be HUGE............


----------



## midphase (Mar 11, 2011)

I think as Wikileaks has shown...there is a bunch of illegal and corrupt shit going on behind the curtains of most governments, and some of the worse culprits seem to be the countries which are pointing the finger at everybody else.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 11, 2011)

midphase @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> I think as Wikileaks has shown...there is a bunch of illegal and corrupt [email protected]#t going on behind the curtains of most governments, and some of the worse culprits seem to be the countries which are pointing the finger at everybody else.



Still no sign of 9/11 being an inside job or any mention of mind control weapons. Color me disappointed: D


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> Ed @ Thu Mar 10 said:
> 
> 
> > When you have nutters like Alex Jones or scary incompetents like Richard "quiet/intense explosives" Gage speaking for you along with AE911Truth in general which promotes people like Anders Bjorkman who beleives such crazyness as no planes were used on 911 at all and it was all CGI trickery, or Steven "thermite" Jones who believes HAARP causes natural disasters, or people like General Albert Stubblebine III of "Men Who Stare At Goats" fame promoting your conspiracy theories Charlie Sheens current condition is completely expected from my point of view.
> ...



What's that got to do with Charlie Sheen or Alex Jones? Do you actually know what things they believe in?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 11, 2011)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> Still no sign of 9/11 being an inside job or any mention of mind control weapons. Color me disappointed: D



Funny that, eh? Or the fake moon landings...


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 11, 2011)

On the lighter side: http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=635013&gt1=28103


----------



## adrianallan (Mar 12, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no sign of 9/11 being an inside job or any mention of mind control weapons. Color me disappointed: D
> ...



the perpetrators of the worst atrocities would ensure that no paper trail was ever left.

You have to understand that there are different levels of "classified information", culminating in that which is so controversial it never makes it to any printed record - for good reason.

People's inability to grasp this basic fact makes it clear that the same people are fairly naive about how special operations are planned and executed.

It's pretty naive to think that wikileaks has the final say.

Was it the same level of naivite that led people to back their government when it said they were protecting the world from "weapons of mass destruction" in Iraq.

Like it was nothing to do with oil ...D'oh! o=<


----------



## Ed (Mar 13, 2011)

adrianallan @ Sat Mar 12 said:


> the perpetrators of the worst atrocities would ensure that no paper trail was ever left.
> 
> You have to understand that there are different levels of "classified information", culminating in that which is so controversial it never makes it to any printed record - for good reason.
> 
> ...



Except there has never been any evidence 911 was an inside job, just a lot of lies, misrepresentations, mis-quotes, distortions and shockingly incompetent "science" by the ironically self named "Truth" movement.

The fact that wikileaks has so far revealved absolutely nothing that backs up anything like Alex Jones' conspiracy theories, had led many conspiracy theorists to suggest that Wikileaks is actually a conspiracy itself.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2011)

It appears obvious to me that most conspiracy theorists are involved in a conspiracy to convince us that everything is a conspiracy. Fear-mongers!


----------



## adrianallan (Mar 13, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> adrianallan @ Sat Mar 12 said:
> 
> 
> > the perpetrators of the worst atrocities would ensure that no paper trail was ever left.
> ...



which is an ironic suggestion given that the offcial Inquiry into 911 fails to mention that three towers actually collapsed on that day, the third tower having never being even hit by a plane, but it still fell on its own footprint in less than 10 seconds. 

You see, your government also pedals lies and distortions on a grand scale. I will remind you again - we went to Iraq on the basis of Weapons of Mass Destruction. Was that not a teeny weeny little lie?

(at least Truthers' lies don't lead to the deaths of over 100, 000 people)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 13, 2011)

adrianallan @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> which is an ironic suggestion given that the offcial Inquiry into 911 fails to mention that three towers actually collapsed on that day, the third tower having never being even hit by a plane, but it still fell on its own footprint in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> You see, your government also pedals lies and distortions on a grand scale. I will remind you again - we went to Iraq on the basis of Weapons of Mass Destruction. Was that not a teeny weeny little lie?
> 
> (at least Truthers' lies don't lead to the deaths of over 100, 000 people)



Yawn - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_World_Tr ... r#Collapse. All debunked - like all the other ridiculous 9/11 conspiracies to all but the devoted faithful.

Again we see conspiracy theorists' wild conflations. You won't find any argument from me that - at the most charitable - the allied governments knew that the "evidence" for WMD was extremely shaky. It seems almost beyond doubt that they simply wanted an excuse to invade, given the non-compliance of the UN security council. Do they have blood on their hands? Absolutely. But as UK environmentalist George Monbiot said, it's not enough to believe that the governments are that corrupt and amoral - one has to go further and believe that they are also capable of magic.

It's only op-ed stuff I realise, but I've personally not read a better (and more entertaining) lancing of this 9/11 conspiracy nonsense than Monbiot's 2 articles in 2007. As he points out, it's so infuritaing cos it stops people from real action - inventing wild conspiracies just creates huge amounts of excitement and hot air, and stops people getting involved in real political action.

http://www.monbiot.com/2007/02/12/short-changed/ - this is good

http://www.monbiot.com/2007/02/20/bayon ... scarecrow/ - this is outstanding.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll tell you what is a conspiracy: the bullshit in Wisconsin.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

adrianallan @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> which is an ironic suggestion given that the offcial Inquiry into 911 fails to mention that three towers actually collapsed on that day,



It didn't talk about lots of buildings that were destroyed that day. WTC7 was probably not discussed since it was not a terrorist target and it was not an engineering study. 

Truthers always act like the Commission report was the first and only investigation (outside NIST) into 911. Not true. Right after 911 the FBI started the largest investigation in FBI history called PENTBOM. In May 2002 FEMA had released its "Building Performance Study" which had the preliminary engineering investigations into the towers, including WTC7. That's 7 months before the 911 Commission was set up. Then NIST investigated all 3 collapses. This is also not couting all the independant studies into 911, including those that involved examining the steel at Fresh Kills landfill. If they were trying to keep it quiet they sure did a crappy job.




> the third tower having never being even hit by a plane, but it still fell on its own footprint in less than 10 seconds.



But *was *hit by tons of falling debris gouging out the south side. Saying it fell in less than 10 seconds is ignoring the fact that it was collapsing inside just because the outer fascade collapsed later. It also didn't collapse straight down since it still managed to hit 30 Westbroadway which is accross a 4 lane street. There are no videos of the collapse that show any explosions going off, firefighters knew it was coming down because of fire and damage. None found it strange whatsoevever and reported heavy uncontrollable fires, leaning, bulging, groaning and things were cracking and falling. *Everyone *relevant knew it was going to collapse hours before it did. Truthers pretend there were only minor fires and minor damage and no one would think it would collapse, which means the firefighters in particular are all lying, stupid or incompetent. 



> You see, your government also pedals lies and distortions on a grand scale. I will remind you again - we went to Iraq on the basis of Weapons of Mass Destruction. Was that not a teeny weeny little lie?



Sure, but that came out very quickly didn't it? Think about what you're saying. You say they can engineer 911, blow up buildings with super quiet explosives never used before or since, convince experts they didn't see what they saw, create a massive conspiracy in mainstream science that manages to make idiots out of expert engineers that suddenly can't understand basic physics, not leave any kind of paper trail, etc etc and only a small band of incompetent fringe mostly lunatics can figure this out.... But, with Iraq they are too incompetent to even keep quiet the misrepresentation of the intelligence of the WMD's in Iraq let alone plant any? Did they fire all the psychic genius' after 911 capable of creating such a perfect yet absurd conspiracy again for the Iraq war?

Truthers always like to say the government carried out 911 to give them a reason to attack Iraq... but how does that work? Sure it may have helped get them some support and they certainly used it, but they had to lie about the connections from 911 to Iraq then they had to lie afterwards pretending they never made those connections. The fact is if they wanted to carry out 911 to attack Iraq why didn't they actually create any actual connections between the two? None of the hijackers are Iraqi, most are Saudis, which is one of the US's allies. This would have to be the stupidest most idiotic conspiracy you could ever dream up. 



> (at least Truthers' lies don't lead to the deaths of over 100, 000 people)



lol, so you admit truthers tell lies?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2011)

Charlie Sheen toppled Building 7.


----------

